# The Wigglers



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

New pics of my 3 day old litter


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww!!! They look nice and healthy


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats! I love the little dark ones- sooo sweet


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice chubby long bodied little eekers. Congrats!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Beauties... Congrats.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm thinking one maybe a poor blue the mothers a black but dads a lilac so the litter looks really mixed which is wierd coz i thought they would be all black lol


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

very cute! x


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

update i believe i have 4 doe's and 3 bucks in this litter the Black, one of the 2 greys and the largest of the pink ones. The blue, other grey and the other 2 pink are doe's lets see if i'm right in a week or two lol


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Not long now till you see their colours.


----------

